# Keeping this one circulating



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

I love that story or poem Steve. I posted that over in CHATS a while ago and just love it. I always love reading it. Thanks for bringing it on here. Just a great story.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

That was beautiful. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

That is nice!!!


----------



## woodysmama (Feb 25, 2007)

Goes right to the heart,,,,,


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Beautiful share.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Back up to the top......


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Makes me cry every time. There are at least two I hope I can take with me...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Goes to the heart and the tears every time I read the story


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

thank you for the story, it was really heartwarming.


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Mar 13, 2007)

What a beautiful and yet tearful poem! Thank you for sharing it

Jazzys Mom


----------



## MisterBailey (Jun 28, 2007)

Thats such a nice story. thanks for posting it


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

**bumping**


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

What a great tribute to all the animal rescuers on this earth.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

very very Heartwarming.....


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Steve.*

Steve:

Thank You. That sure means more than words can say, to those of us that try to help save animals in any way we can.


----------

